# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  New Pack 65 litre ish Macpac Cascade vs Cactus or Tatonka?

## camo wsm

As above after a new 65 litre pack have narrowed it down to one of these three what do you all reckon?
any advice from first hand experience on the three brands is appreciated.

Cheers Cam,

----------


## kiwijames

I recently picked up a Cactus Foray. I have also a Macpac Ascent. The Ascent was a bit uncomfortable under a large load with the harness. I have yet to put the Cactus through its paces but Ive never been disappointed by Cactus gear. The One Planet packs are also worth a look.
I do like the external flap on the back of the Foray. Looks a great place to stick meat and other animal parts.

----------


## GravelBen

I have a 12+ year old 85L Cascade which carries big loads comfortably and has taken some pretty rough treatment. New Macpac stuff isn't as tough though, if you want long lasting I'd go for the Cactus.

----------


## Pengy

Cactus = NZ made and bulletproof.

----------


## ebf

Ive got a Tatonka Lastenkraxe pack frame and the Packsack.

The frame and pack together is around 3kg, so not light. For carrying a LOT of weight and having flexible system I am very happy with it. Really easy to use the combined system to carry in tent/camping gear, then detach it from the frame once you have camp set up, and use the frame only to bring an animal back to camp to break it down. Also good for carrying odd loads for chainsaw / track building etc.

The hip belt and adjustable harness on the Lastenkraxe is very comfortable, no complaints.

----------


## DAF

I have the cascade and love it but find now I always go for my eberlestock the one pack
http://www.eberlestock.com/J34%20Just%20One.htm
It turns from a large hauler to a daypack with ease
I've just done 4 days in the kawekas where is carried all i needed with space to spare and packed down to a day pack for bush hunting love it
Worth a look.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## camo wsm

> I have the cascade and love it but find now I always go for my eberlestock the one pack
> J34 "Just One" Backpack
> It turns from a large hauler to a daypack with ease
> I've just done 4 days in the kawekas where is carried all i needed with space to spare and packed down to a day pack for bush hunting love it
> Worth a look.


Thanks mate I will definitely have a look at them how do you find the harness system? Still really comfy when loaded up?

----------


## thedrunkfish

STP has some outstanding deals on packs especially if u use the 30% off voucher code "ACANOV3"
Macpac Cascade

----------


## GravelBen

> STP has some outstanding deals on packs especially if u use the 30% off voucher code "ACANOV3"
> Macpac Cascade


Or just wait until the Macpac shop has its next sale, they happen as often as Kathmadu or Briscoes sales these days!

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> As above after a new 65 litre pack have narrowed it down to one of these three what do you all reckon?
> any advice from first hand experience on the three brands is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Cam,


Ive got a Macpac Cascade and had it for years my old mans got one also,they have been great packs... however Ive recently purchased a Tatonka Bison 90 litre and am very very happy with it , the harness is unbelievably comfy a 20kg load feels like nothing on your back, Its got heaps of space and well stuctured, im just under 6ft and 110kg and the pack fits my frame well. The smaller 65 litre Tatonka Bisons are selling on trade me from mad mikes store for about $360 ish...... they retailing for about $500 in other places..... good luck with ya choosin

----------

